# image/jpeg gegen image/pjpeg



## achimj (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären, weshalb der IE nach dem Bild-Upload (.jpg) die Frage nach dem $newfile_type mit image/pjpeg beantwortet, der Firefox allerdings konform mit image/jpeg 

Gibt's noch mehr solche Besonderheiten, die zu beachten sind?

Schöne Grüsse,
Achim


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Januar 2005)

Warum das so ist, weiss ich nicht, es gibt aber noch weitere Möglichkeiten.
Prüfe den Dateityp am Besten per getImageSize()..... das ist eindeutiger.


----------



## achimj (4. Januar 2005)

Hi Sven,

danke, probiere ich aus.

Schöne Grüsse,
Achim


----------

